# My Diamond's South Sea Pearl



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Here are few new photos of Miss Pearl after I brought her home [sorry for the squinty eyes, she was in the sun]. She weighs in at a whopping 4 pound 2 ounces at the tender age of 2 years 8 months. Unfortunately her beautiful locks have been cut off but in my opinon it has not taken away from her natural beauty :wub:_


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a beautiful little girl Pearl is!!! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's stunning!! :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She is adorable.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a gorgeous little girl :wub: Congratulations


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is beautiful. May you have many happy years together!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh my gosh she's beautiful!!! still looks like a puppy too :wub::heart:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Now is'nt she the cutest little thing!! I just love her face:wub:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

She's a little beauty!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, she's beautiful!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a stunning & beautiful girl she is! Wow, she is gorgeous! I love her halos...great pigment.  Even with her short cut you can see how nice her hair is!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww, great pics. I love her collar!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That girl is beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

She's so adorable. A wee one.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous!:wub: Congrats!:chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pearl is gorgeous!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mindi's mom said:


> Awww, great pics. I love her collar!


Thanks Camille .... I really splurged and bought her a Susan Lanci harness and I loved the melon color against her white


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:wub:Ahhhh! Pearl is a little beauty.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW Pearl is beautiful!!! You are right, she can def. work the short cut- what a face! I look forward to seeing more of her on SM


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

what a little cutie!! congratulations


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

she's precious  her cut makes her look so adorable!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! she is a stunner, :wub: gorgeous.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks so sweet. Thanks for the pictures and would love to see more.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Vicki, your little girl is such a beauty! Love her expressive eyes!

The pink harness is absolutely cute with the big bow!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful and I also love that harness!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Vicki Your Pearl is just beautiful.. such nice pigment and cute face. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is absolutely beautiful and she looks like a puppy ,her cut is adorable oh my im in love ,.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is truly a beautiful Girl~~~Love her and her name!!! It fits her completely!! Enjoy that true little South Sea Pearl~~~~:chili:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh so cute..congrats.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is a doll!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh what a cutie pie :wub:

Kat


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

She really is adorable, no matter how much hair. The shorter cut does make you look at her darling face more. Why did you have to cut her hair? I'm thinking about putting Cozette in a puppy cut too-- the longer hair is definitely more work!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All I can think of when I look at her is a Precious Pearl. :wub::wub: You must be over the moon in love with her. What a beauty and she looks like a little pup in that cute puppy cut. I'm in love. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She is a precious little Pearl.


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my word, she is absolutely precious. I love her sweet face.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! What a STUNNING BEAUTY locks or no locks!! That face is gorgeous and ice white!! Just precious!!


----------

